# long island fishing need help



## raoswald (Mar 4, 2004)

i'm up from va. just trying to get a little fishn in. staying in plainview just wondering if there is anywhere close .any help would be greatly appreciated.thanx.


----------



## Turbocro (Oct 7, 2004)

you have lots of choices,

i would suggest going to www.noreast.com and checking local reports

alot of great boat fishing - celtic quest in port jefferson, james joseph in huntington

shore fishing is abit hard on the south shore as storms have moved all the beaches around

north shore you can find good spots for blues, bass & bottom fish

only thing is the weathers been kinda crazy with wind 

enjoy your stay, keep us posted


----------



## Crazy Alberto (Nov 24, 2004)

raoswald said:


> i'm up from va. just trying to get a little fishn in. staying in plainview just wondering if there is anywhere close .any help would be greatly appreciated.thanx.


Funny I should read this post. I am from Long Island New York and I am reading this post from Virginia (visiting my in-laws). 

Anyhow.. Hope my timing is right. 
Plainview is not too far from the South Shores of the Robert Moses state park. You can fish the first lights at the following location and run into some decent bass/blue blitzes. 

The past 4 days and so - Field 5 and 2. Democrat, Sore Thumb and Gilgo.
Simply use tins, rubber shads, pencils and poppers and you should do fine. Although majority of the fish you catch are from 18"-25"... You can work the outside edges and cull a few keepers in the 36"-40"! 

Hope this helps. 

"Crazy" Alberto 
[email protected]
www.Noreast.com (Fishing with Crazy Alberto forum)


----------

